# Food Safety News - 04/16/2022 Abbott Nutrition: The gathering storm



## daveomak.fs (Apr 16, 2022)

​









Abbott Nutrition: The gathering storm​By Phyllis Entis on Apr 16, 2022 12:05 am
– CONTRIBUTED ANALYSIS – Editor’s note: This column was originally published in eFoodAlert and is republished here with the author’s permission. Between Sept. 1, 2019, and Sept. 20, 2021, Abbott Nutrition received 17 consumer complaints regarding multiple Similac powdered infant formula products. Fifteen of the complaints related to infants testing positive for Salmonella after consuming... Continue Reading


Swedish disease data points to reduced COVID-19 impact in 2021​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 16, 2022 12:03 am
The COVID-19 pandemic continued to affect reports of other diseases in 2021, according to the Public Health Agency of Sweden (Folkhälsomyndigheten). A summary of the epidemiological annual report for 2021 shows that foodborne diseases, such as Campylobacter and Salmonella, increased slightly compared with 2020 but the number of cases was still down on levels before... Continue Reading


E. coli infections from unknown source under investigation in Alabama​By News Desk on Apr 15, 2022 02:46 pm
The Alabama Department of Public Health is investigating four cases of E. coli O157:H7 and two cases of Rotavirus in younger children in Northeastern Alabama.  As of today the department had not reported what the possible sources of the pathogens might be. It is unknown if the sources involve foods or beverages, although food is... Continue Reading


Various poppy seeds recalled across Canada over Salmonella concerns​By News Desk on Apr 15, 2022 01:26 pm
Industry is recalling various poppy seeds from the marketplace because of possible Salmonella contamination. This recall was triggered by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency’s inspection activities. The recalled products have been sold across Canada. The specific locations and brands can be found in the table below. Recalled products: Brand Product Size UPC Codes Distribution Grainworks... Continue Reading


----------

